
Using Heroku's Expensive Query Dashboard to Speed Up Your App - joeyespo
https://blog.heroku.com/expensive-query-speed-up-app
======
smt88
I thought the word "expensive" was referring to the price of using the
dashboard. This title should have a hyphen in it: "Expensive-Query Dashboard".

